# Chicago Area 5000 fans...



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

At the U-Pull It junkyard at North Ave and Kostner in Chicago is this: 




























Yes...a 1981 5000 turbo. Almost no rust, with custom seat covers. Don't think it was driven past 1988, though. Still, amazing. Go put her to good use.


----------

